# Huawei 3G dongle not connecting laptop



## maxtor (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a laptop Studio 15 with windows vista. I am trying to connect to the internet through a Huawei 3G dongle but I get the error as below:

Error 619 "A Connection to the remote computer could not be established, so the port used for this connection was closed."

I tried with 3 ports in the laptop. I have tried again after I switched off the firewall, then checked ports in device manager, then did some other troubleshooting steps from internet but nothing seems to work.

By the way the dongle itself is fine because when I try it on my desktop with Win 7  it connects without any issue. 

Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

did you tried tried all these steps:
How To Fix Error 619: A Connection to the Remote Computer Could not be Established (Modem Error) ~ GANGSTA RULZZ...


----------



## maxtor (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep first thing I did, after browsing and getting search results in Google.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

very hard to say considering any software or system setting can be the reason.try restarting computer after turning off firewall because sometimes a firewall driver may still cause issues even after disabling until restart.


----------



## maxtor (Dec 13, 2013)

Had done that too but no luck. 

Anyway due to lack of any solution I decided to make my Lumia a hotspot and then access the internet. In the bargain I spoilt my MTNL sim card because I could not make a proper mini-sim card that Lumia needs. So I used my 2G Vodafone connection for the purpose.


----------

